# Eagles/Giants Philadlphia Herf 9/12/04



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

Meeting at the Fox and the Hound for the Eagles/Giants game. Going to be a great time. I just heard about it a few days ago. I'll be there about an hour before kickoff.

Fox and Hound Pub & Grille - King of Prussia 
160 N. Gulph Rd., Suite 211 
King of Prussia, PA 19406 
Phone: (610) 962-0922 


Very smoker friendly!!!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

As a Skins fan, I'll have to send you some Black & Milds for the Herf.


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

Lamar said:


> As a Skins fan, I'll have to send you some Black & Milds for the Herf.


 :fu


----------

